# how hard is it to get in?



## cloudreacher (Nov 29, 2001)

Hey everyone, I just found this site, and I am so happy. I really want to become a chef, I am in college right now, but I don't find anything as fulfilling as cooking! So I think I might change paths--anyway, how hard is it to get into Culinary Arts schools? Especially The Cordon Bleu programs? Are they really selective? Thanks in advance for your replies! :chef: :smiles:


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Some schools let in anything that breathes and can come up with the money; some have admissions standards; a few of those actually _apply_ those standards. It varies from school to school. Contact the schools you're interested in, and ask them what their admissions standards are -- don't be afraid!

The only standards I've heard of that make good sense are: 1) requiring that students understand the language of instruction (this is NOT the same as being able to spell, so if you can't, don't worry); and 2) only admitting people who have some sort of experience. (See all the posts in How can we help? and other threads here.) As long as you have the passion, everything else can be learned. Best of luck!


----------

